# Ashington



## Bob S

Stephenson Clarke's experiment into wind power. *ASHINGTON* seen on Tilbury Landing Stage on the River Thames on the 20th April 1988.


----------



## Strack

Nice to see a pic of the Ashington.
I was chief on her when she was fitted with the wing sail.


----------



## chadburn

Hello Strack, how did it all work out did it look promising in 1988? bearing in mind future possibilities.


----------



## andylangton

my father was on her too (bosun) ,the sail was walker wingsail from plymouth


----------



## keith mitchell

*keith mitchell*



andylangton said:


> my father was on her too (bosun) ,the sail was walker wingsail from plymouth


i sailed with your dad ( billy) good man. its been at least 15 years since i saw him last. that wing sail was a good beacon when you were lost, could see it for miles.


----------



## IBlenkinsopp

Hi Guys,
Did a few trips on the Ashington, before and after the windsail. Mainly with Captain Joe Johnson and laughing Bill Gibson.
Also went down to R.S.A. during the miner's strike with Capt Pirie, Mate was Duncan Mc Callum. George Todd was the donkeyman and Ron Dobie Bosun. I remember going to Dunston staithes, we must have been one of the last to load there in 1980.


----------



## A.D.FROST

I sailed on her to South Africa and non-stop from Durban to Genoa the long way round.


----------



## Pat McCardle

I think the Washington also went to South Africa, Richards Bay? Did she loose her mast homeward bound?


----------



## sheep48

*blocker*



andylangton said:


> my father was on her too (bosun) ,the sail was walker wingsail from plymouth


he day..
was that billy langton, i sailed with him back in t


----------



## geoff abraham

AD FROST 
Did you sail from teesport to cape town then round to durban then all the way back to genoa i was on that trip edh with my cousin micheal elliott steward had a great time down in sa


----------



## A.D.FROST

geoff abraham said:


> AD FROST
> Did you sail from teesport to cape town then round to durban then all the way back to genoa i was on that trip edh with my cousin micheal elliott steward had a great time down in sa


No joined in Caen,loaded soda ash Santander for Durban.Durban,Genoa,Huelva,Lisbon.Light ship to Blyth.(1985)(Thumb)


----------

